# Considering joining TCIA, but it seems to have changed



## treeguy347 (Feb 29, 2012)

Circumstances in life have brought me back to caring for trees full time and this forum. Differentiation from the hacks through ethics and proper care has always been the center of my strategy. I am pursuing CA for sure, but I'm not sold on TCIA membership yet. I was a member back when it was NAA, but it seems to have morphed into a corporate mans game, a bit rich for my blood. $395 per year for membership, $695 if I pursue accreditation (which intrigued me until the cost) and a winter conference in Curacao just doesn't seem to fit into a small 2-3 man business. Can any members/former members give any insight into how it has benefited them? Is it worth the cost, or am I better off investing in other things?


----------



## ATH (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it is worth the cost...but it is really pushing the ceiling. I agree, I feel like a pretty small fish, but they have been there and ready to help with any questions I have had. They are pushing their Accrediation pretty hard now, and I am not sure that fits well with 2-3 man companies - it really seems designed for companies with several crews.


----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2012)

We have one guy here who is TCIA accredited, who promotes and advertises topping... Doesn't sound like any Org. that I want to be affiliated with.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Mar 2, 2012)

I know im just beggin for a butt chewing here, but ive said this many times to many "leaders" of organizations. 

The ISA and the TCIA are money grubbers... I have tried to get their help in organizing seminars and supplying literature for the same, and have gotten nothing. Dont even get me started on our local arborist org, i think im banned for life lol. one of the most prolific toppers in my area is a member of all 3...

Ive had lots of nonprofit help from, and am a card carrying member of, The National Arbor Day Foundation.

Ive had 1 customer in 5 years ask if i was an arborist, none have asked if i belong to any of these organizaions....


----------



## Tim "Bo" Snell (Mar 11, 2012)

I run a a two- or three-man crew (which includes myself) or else two two-man crews, depending on the needs. I honestly can not justify spending the money that TCIA requires for membership myself (I dropped my membership about 4 years ago), but that may change if I decide I want my company to become TCIA Accredited. However, my ISA membership fee is worth it, particularly the fees associated with maintaining my ISA C.A. certification. Since I have been a C.A. (since about 7-8 years ago?), I have had a lot more business and have learned a lot (worth it to me even if I didn't earn more business as a result). My advice is to pursue the C.A. credential and to pursue membership in the TCIA only if you can afford their price of "admission" to the group.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 11, 2012)

ISA gives you your monies worth. I was member of NAA, now TCIA, for years. The dues level for us puts me at about $500.00 per year. I'm just a poor guy and they priced me out on the dues. That, along with that ridiculous accreditation thing they started drove me away.


----------

